# pickup another one of these bomb



## ratdaddy (Jun 11, 2018)

I seen another one of these.had to have.Google the story on this.jet


 mobile


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2018)

whatever you do, don't drop it from an airplane:eek:


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 12, 2018)

Super cool. Or as they say in some circles 'It's da bomb!!" Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder if it is small enough for Carry On.


----------



## JimK (Jun 21, 2018)

ratdaddy said:


> I seen another one of these.had to have.Google the story on this.jetView attachment 822438 mobile



I had one of those several years ago and sold it. I have regretted it ever since. Wish I still had it. They are cool.

JimK


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 26, 2018)

Great find!


----------

